# Need Advice, 2007 Nissan Sentra 2.0



## roguemodel (Oct 4, 2015)

I went in today to change the upstream O2 sensor. After removing the cap, intake manifold and rear heat shield the access to the O2 sensor was easy. BUT, there is a heat shield around the O2 sensor in the shape of a cup. The socket tool I purchased would not fit into the cup to reach the nut. Tried both a 7/8 and 22mm socket from different manufacturers thinking i might find one with a thinner side wall on the socket. No luck....The new O2 sensor, a Denso and OEM, is the same way. ANY IDEAS?


----------



## roguemodel (Oct 4, 2015)

*the answer*

Ok, here is the deal. I found out that Autoparts store tools, including craftsman, are not made to the standards of Snap-on, MAC, or Matco. I had to take it to my mechanic who changed it in 30 minutes. He showed me the difference between his snapon socket and the one I bought at O'reillys Auto. The high end tools are made thinner and his snap-on sensor socket fit perfectly. the forged tools are of a different composition structure and can take a great deal or force, even if the socket walls are thinner. Live and learn i guess.


----------

